# one if by land/two if by sea



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

Okay, before I do this all wrong....
What does each of you use for your whistle commands? For example, the guy who convinced me I needed a Dokken duck :doh: for swimming practice told me he ALWAYS uses one long whistle for the recall.
One long whistle means.....
One short whistle means.....
Two short whistles means....

etc.
Thanks as always, I just love this brain picking.


----------



## grrrick (Sep 10, 2009)

I know there are better opinions than mine here, but I've always used two whistle commands only. 1 blast is "sit" and 3 quick blasts is "come". It works perfectly in real hunting situations. I'm interested, too, in opinions regarding HT/FT work and if there is a significant advantage to three different whistle commands.


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

oh, I"m not sure there are three different whistle commands, I was just using that as an example, LOL.
The guy in the store told me the reason he uses one long blast for come is he just keeps blowing until the dog comes back and the dog doesn't have to figure out "how many" blasts it was. He doesn't trial his dogs, but he's a very active, avid hunter. 
Looking forward to some opinions on this!



grrrick said:


> I know there are better opinions than mine here, but I've always used two whistle commands only. 1 blast is "sit" and 3 quick blasts is "come". It works perfectly in real hunting situations. I'm interested, too, in opinions regarding HT/FT work and if there is a significant advantage to three different whistle commands.


----------



## sammydog (Aug 23, 2008)

One long whistle to sit, three short blasts to come in


----------



## K9-Design (Jan 18, 2009)

Uhhhh -- quit taking advice from people in stores! LOL
Convention is one blast for SIT and three short blasts for come in.
Really at the junior level you won't need a whistle.
But most people like to have it, giving that come in whistle gives them something to do while the dog runs back!


----------



## EvanG (Apr 26, 2008)

hotel4dogs said:


> Okay, before I do this all wrong....
> What does each of you use for your whistle commands? For example, the guy who convinced me I needed a Dokken duck :doh: for swimming practice told me he ALWAYS uses one long whistle for the recall.
> One long whistle means.....
> One short whistle means.....
> ...


There are some nuances for competitive fieldwork, but for standard practice:

One brief sharp blast = "Sit"
Two (or perhaps more if needed) = "Here" (or "Come", if that's what you use)
That's really it. Keep it simple.

EvanG


----------



## EvanG (Apr 26, 2008)

sammydog said:


> *One long whistle* to sit, *three short blasts* to come in


I'm not picking on you, sammydog. But I want to make a couple fine points about the over-use of our tools. You'll find dogs can hear you better when they're used to listening for you! One way to establish and maintain that is to use the shortest possible "toot" to sit them as conditions will assure that they can hear. Be fair, of course. Make sure they'll have a reasonable chance to hear it. But don't use excessive volume or duration - but make sure they stop immediately.

I suggest two short "toots" for "Here"/"Come", unless more are required. If too many whistles are needed for come-in's, too often, then a correction is called for.

Please forgive the color of the dog in this clip!!! But pay attention to the come-in whistle as she picks up a bumper at the blind.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VclTqVDmVzk

EvanG


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

Oh but I will feel so much more important walking around with my whistle, my neon orange bumper, and dokken duck, and my camo leash :



K9-Design said:


> Uhhhh -- quit taking advice from people in stores! LOL
> Convention is one blast for SIT and three short blasts for come in.
> Really at the junior level you won't need a whistle.
> But most people like to have it, giving that come in whistle gives them something to do while the dog runs back!


----------



## K9-Design (Jan 18, 2009)

hotel4dogs said:


> Oh but I will feel so much more important walking around with my whistle, my neon orange bumper, and dokken duck, and my camo leash :


See you are set! Go ahead and send in that entry now! LOL
The only thing you need is a Toyota Camry to put your plastic crate in the back seat then complain about the mud.


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

oh oh and my big hardcover copy of "Audobon's Field Guide to Birds" as per my other thread, LOLOL.




K9-Design said:


> See you are set! Go ahead and send in that entry now! LOL
> The only thing you need is a Toyota Camry to put your plastic crate in the back seat then complain about the mud.


----------



## DNL2448 (Feb 13, 2009)

Don't forget your safety vest!!


----------

